# Roma, in arrivo anche Kluivert. Affare da 20 mln



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2018)

Dopo Cristante è in arrivo un altro giocatore in casa Roma. Si tratta di Justin Kluivert. Accordo trovato con l'Ajax sulla base di 20 mln di euro più bonus. Approdo in giallorosso favorito anche grazie a Raiola ed al contratto in scadenza nel 2019. Nel fine settimana potrebbe sbarcare a Roma.


----------



## hiei87 (7 Giugno 2018)

Grande talento. Ovviamente sarà tutto da vedere nel nostro campionato. Potrà essere un bidone, come un futuro fenomeno. A quella cifra però è preso benissimo, e compensa l'esborso eccessivo fatto con Cristante.
Ok che era in scadenza, ma, se penso che in Italia chiedono 20 per Baselli, e ancora più per Politano e Verdi, impazzisco...


----------



## luis4 (7 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo Cristante è in arrivo un altro giocatore in casa Roma. Si tratta di Justin Kluivert. Accordo trovato con l'Ajax sulla base di 20 mln di euro più bonus. Favoreggiati anche grazie a Raiola ed al contratto in scadenza nel 2019. Nel fine settimana potrebbe sbarcare a Roma.



monci bon sta lavorando bene vediamo se tra 2/3 anni sarà in grado di vincere qualcosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Grande talento. Ovviamente sarà tutto da vedere nel nostro campionato. Potrà essere un bidone, come un futuro fenomeno. A quella cifra però è preso benissimo, e compensa l'esborso eccessivo fatto con Cristante.
> Ok che era in scadenza, ma, se penso che in Italia chiedono 20 per Baselli, e ancora più per Politano e Verdi, impazzisco...



Già, ma il fatto che questo costa già 20 mln di euro ti fa capire ormai che la differenza tra prendere un giocatore "pronto" ed una "promessa" non c'è praticamente più. Anzi i prezzi sono uguali. A questo punto meglio prendere i fatti e finiti che hanno già dimostrato il loro valore.


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Giugno 2018)

Con 50 milioni potevano mettere le basi per costruirsi una squadra da scudetto, invece Cristante e Kluivert. Senza contare tutti gli altri bidoni che Monchi ha portato l'anno scorso più la lungimirante cessione di Salah


----------



## davidelynch (7 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo Cristante è in arrivo un altro giocatore in casa Roma. Si tratta di Justin Kluivert. Accordo trovato con l'Ajax sulla base di 20 mln di euro più bonus. Approdo in giallorosso favorito anche grazie a Raiola ed al contratto in scadenza nel 2019. Nel fine settimana potrebbe sbarcare a Roma.



Mah con questa gente lo scudetto non lo sfiori neppure.


----------



## Aron (7 Giugno 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Con 50 milioni potevano mettere le basi per costruirsi una squadra da scudetto, invece Cristante e Kluivert. Senza contare tutti gli altri bidoni che Monchi ha portato l'anno scorso più la lungimirante cessione di Salah



Salah era virtualmente già ceduto quando era arrivato Monchi


----------



## Aron (7 Giugno 2018)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Mah con questa gente lo scudetto non lo sfiori neppure.



Con questi no, ma almeno un colpo importante è probabile che lo facciano.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Giugno 2018)

Acquisti giovani e interessanti, quello che c'è da aspettarsi da Monchi. Lo hanno preso per questo.

Però adesso bisogna vedere le cessioni, che si preannunciano molto pesanti.

Mia opinione, sta nascendo una Roma stile Siviglia, ovvero squadra giovane e piena di talento ma che punta al massimo al quarto posto.


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Con questi no, ma almeno un colpo importante è probabile che lo facciano.



Ma che colpo vuoi che faccia Monkey dai..questi hanno già finito i gettoni..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Giugno 2018)

troppi esterni alla Roma con lui sarebbero 4 
se aggiungiamo quelli alternativi saliamo a 7 (Florenzi-Schick-Defrel) 
io mi fionderei su Perotti 
che tra l'altro mi pare il + forte


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Giugno 2018)

Secondo me diventerà fortissimo, ha numeri incredibili


----------



## LadyRoss (7 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo Cristante è in arrivo un altro giocatore in casa Roma. Si tratta di Justin Kluivert. Accordo trovato con l'Ajax sulla base di 20 mln di euro più bonus. Approdo in giallorosso favorito anche grazie a Raiola ed al contratto in scadenza nel 2019. Nel fine settimana potrebbe sbarcare a Roma.



ma non avevano fino alla settimana scorsa una situazione economica a dir poco complicata ? ricordo male io?


----------



## Milanista (7 Giugno 2018)

Kluivert ha un potenziale enorme, secondo me potrebbe avere un buon impatto in serie A. Se la testa si rivelerà giusta, i 20 milioni spesi saranno considerati un affare clamoroso. Parliamo di un '99.


----------



## Goro (7 Giugno 2018)

A 20 milioni resta un buonissimo colpo, dovesse fallire ci rimetterebbero poco o nulla


----------



## Djici (7 Giugno 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Secondo me diventerà fortissimo, ha numeri incredibili



.


----------



## zlatan (7 Giugno 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> ma non avevano fino alla settimana scorsa una situazione economica a dir poco complicata ? ricordo male io?



Solo se non fossero entrati in champions, e non fossero arrivati in semifinale. Cmunque una cessione importante la devono fare


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Giugno 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Con 50 milioni potevano mettere le basi per costruirsi una squadra da scudetto, invece Cristante e Kluivert. Senza contare tutti gli altri bidoni che Monchi ha portato l'anno scorso più la lungimirante cessione di Salah



Discutibile, 50 mln non bastano per contrastare il monopolio Juventus.. secondo me Monchi sta facendo un ottimo lavoro, con semifinale di Champions inclusa, forse il migliore possibile in una realtà come la Roma.


----------



## hiei87 (7 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Già, ma il fatto che questo costa già 20 mln di euro ti fa capire ormai che la differenza tra prendere un giocatore "pronto" ed una "promessa" non c'è praticamente più. Anzi i prezzi sono uguali. A questo punto meglio prendere i fatti e finiti che hanno già dimostrato il loro valore.



Il problema è che su di loro ci sono spesso club con appeal e facoltà economiche troppo superiori. Prendi Fekir. Ottimo giocatore, ormai più realtà che promessa, ma non stiamo parlando di Ryan Giggs. Eppure è già inarrivabile per le italiane (se non al massimo la juve) perchè basta la concorrenza di un Liverpool per targliarle fuori. Già un Depay, che viene da alti e bassi, rappresenta un investimento importantissimo. 
Per la Roma (e probabilmente anche per noi) la strada è questa: o prendere potenziali campioni, oppure scarti delle big, come avvenuto con Kolarov o Dzeko. L'errore lo compiono quando vanno a regalare soldi alle piccole italiane per giocatori di medio livello, come accaduto con Defrel, e come temo accadrà con Cristante.
Kluivert a 20 è un investimento che ci sta, perchè non ti compromette più di tanto. Poi anche con le scommesse ovviamente bisogna andarci piano, evitando gli Schick e i Silva a 40 milioni.


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Giugno 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Discutibile, 50 mln non bastano per contrastare il monopolio Juventus.. secondo me Monchi sta facendo un ottimo lavoro, con semifinale di Champions inclusa, forse il migliore possibile in una realtà come la Roma.



L'ottimo lavoro lo ha fatto DiFra costruendo una mentalità europea ad una squadra che in estate aveva fatto un mercato terrificante, vendendo Salah e comprando Schick con quei soldi più le altre mezze tacche strapagate. Non caoisco perché venga elogiato Monchi


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2018)

potenziale da Pallone D'Oro.
Si vedrà col tempo.
A me piace e il prezzo è giusto


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2018)

Giocatorino ancora coi denti da latte..testato solo nel modestissimo campionato olandese (per altro non mi pare dominante manco lì) dove un anno fa ci si spippettava per quel broccolo lesso di dolberg...

Magari diventa un campione, ma oggi prenderlo equivale a tirare una monetina...


----------



## LukeLike (8 Giugno 2018)

C'è da dire che loro con 26 milioni hanno preso due buoni prospetti come Coric e Kluivert.
Noi con gli stessi soldi abbiamo preso Kalinic


----------



## vannu994 (8 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Con questi no, ma almeno un colpo importante è probabile che lo facciano.



Ad Agosto prendono Chiesa


----------



## Djerry (8 Giugno 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> L'ottimo lavoro lo ha fatto DiFra costruendo una mentalità europea ad una squadra che in estate aveva fatto un mercato terrificante, vendendo Salah e comprando Schick con quei soldi più le altre mezze tacche strapagate. Non caoisco perché venga elogiato Monchi



Perché paga ogni giocatore meno di quanto Mirabelli ha pagato l'acquisto più economico, da Siviglia a Roma, vedendo cose che altri non vedono o sottovalutano.

E diversamente da Mirabelli, non solo non ha avuto 230 milioni da impegnare sul mercato in una sessione ma ha dovuto e dovrà regolarmente vendere per comprare, inventandosi trasferimenti creativi come Schick e Cristante che al momento sono costati in due meno di quanto a noi è costato Kalinic.

Il solo Under, nel giro di pochi mesi, è già una plusvalenza milionaria generata col puro scouting. E tra due anni forse alcuni che oggi trovano Kluivert non pronto o non utile al progetto Milan "perché abbiamo bisogno di esperienza" si straniranno nel vedere che "dopo solo due anni" l'olandese vale già tutti quei soldi, mentre noi dobbiamo aspettare i cinesi per Kalinic, Bacca, Mandzukic, Biglia, Callejon, Reina, Strinic, Ki ed i vari bolliti che ci propinano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> potenziale da Pallone D'Oro.
> Si vedrà col tempo.
> A me piace e il prezzo è giusto



Mah...alla sua età suo padre era ben altro prospetto...onestamente...


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Perché paga ogni giocatore meno di quanto Mirabelli ha pagato l'acquisto più economico, da Siviglia a Roma, vedendo cose che altri non vedono o sottovalutano.
> 
> E diversamente da Mirabelli, non solo non ha avuto 230 milioni da impegnare sul mercato in una sessione ma ha dovuto e dovrà regolarmente vendere per comprare, inventandosi trasferimenti creativi come Schick e Cristante che al momento sono costati in due meno di quanto a noi è costato Kalinic.
> 
> Il solo Under, nel giro di pochi mesi, è già una plusvalenza milionaria generata col puro scouting. E tra due anni forse alcuni che oggi trovano Kluivert non pronto o non utile al progetto Milan "perché abbiamo bisogno di esperienza" si straniranno nel vedere che "dopo solo due anni" l'olandese vale già tutti quei soldi, mentre noi dobbiamo aspettare i cinesi per Kalinic, Bacca, Mandzukic, Biglia, Callejon, Reina, Strinic, Ki ed i vari bolliti che ci propinano.



Si ci può anche stare però decidiamo cosa vogliamo essere, se la Roma che compra per valorizzare o la Juve che prende la gente per provare a vincere..


----------



## Djerry (8 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ci può anche stare però decidiamo cosa vogliamo essere, se la Roma che compra per valorizzare o la Juve che prende la gente per provare a vincere..



Semplice: per due-tre anni la Roma che compra per valorizzare (e magari vincere) per poi diventare per sempre la Juve che vince 

L'uno è il presupposto dell'altro, è questo che secondo me sfugge a molti noi rossoneri.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Semplice: per due-tre anni la Roma che compra per valorizzare (e magari vincere) per poi diventare per sempre la Juve che vince
> 
> L'uno è il presupposto dell'altro, è questo che secondo me sfugge a molti noi rossoneri.



Oppure sono due cose inconciliabili..come dimostrano l'arsenal e altre realtà che compravano per valorizzare senza poi arrivare mai al concreto..in quest'ottica l'atletico è una mosca bianca..

Attenzione: la Juve ha svoltato del tutto integrando in rosa i Pirlo, Vidal e Tevez (e poi higuain, kedhira etc..), non con Pogba, Kean e Rugani..


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oppure sono due cose inconciliabili..come dimostrano l'arsenal e altre realtà che compravano per valorizzare senza poi arrivare mai al concreto..in quest'ottica l'atletico è una mosca bianca..
> 
> Attenzione: la Juve ha svoltato del tutto integrando in rosa i Pirlo, Vidal e Tevez (e poi higuain, kedhira etc..), non con Pogba, Kean e Rugani..



Al milan i giocatori devono arrivare pronti.
San siro non è per tutti e fa tremare le gambe. 
Lasciamo giocare gli altri a fare lo scouting.
Fare scouting nel milan vuol dire arrivare prima di altri su un campione ma il milan non può aspettare un giocatore per tre anni prima che si formi e si pronto.


----------



## Djerry (8 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oppure sono due cose inconciliabili..come dimostrano l'arsenal e altre realtà che compravano per valorizzare senza poi arrivare mai al concreto..in quest'ottica l'atletico è una mosca bianca..
> 
> Attenzione: la Juve ha svoltato del tutto integrando in rosa i Pirlo, Vidal e Tevez (e poi higuain, kedhira etc..), non con Pogba, Kean e Rugani..



Ma anche la Roma ha i suoi veterani, ci mancherebbe altro che si debba costruire una squadra di solo under.

Occasioni alla Kolarov vanno benissimo così come blitz a parametri zero di un certo profilo. Anzi arrivo persino a dire che un giocatore pensionato come Srna, in odore di accordo con squadre italiane, sarebbe nonostante l'età una mossa sopraffina.

Il problema è il modus operandi: Kolarov è costato 6 milioni, Fazio 3 milioni, Marcano zero, Pirlo, Barzagli e Khedira 500 mila euro in tre, Tevez circa 9 milioni (Vidal, comunque costato 11 milioni, non fa testo perché era ancora giovane e non così celebrato).

Coi soldi per quei 7 noi abbiamo preso Biglia o non ci sarebbero bastati per arrivare a Kalinic.
E' tutta qui la questione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma anche la Roma ha i suoi veterani, ci mancherebbe altro che si debba costruire una squadra di solo under.
> 
> Occasioni alla Kolarov vanno benissimo così come blitz a parametri zero di un certo profilo. Anzi arrivo persino a dire che un giocatore pensionato come Srna, in odore di accordo con squadre italiane, sarebbe nonostante l'età una mossa sopraffina.
> 
> ...



é vero, il nostro mercato è stato costoso, soprattutto se poi vediamo certi rendimenti (RR e Musacchio sono costati oltre 30 milioni in due...arriviamo a 60 con Conti per tre giocatori che per ragioni diverse hanno reso poco nulla)

Però le occasioni non sempre ci sono...Biglia era l'unico regista prendibile per avere un minimo di certezza e lotito non mollava..Kalinic l'ultimo ce55o rimasto sul mercato non potendo prendere chi davvero si voleva..


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Al milan i giocatori devono arrivare pronti.
> San siro non è per tutti e fa tremare le gambe.
> Lasciamo giocare gli altri a fare lo scouting.
> Fare scouting nel milan vuol dire arrivare prima di altri su un campione ma il milan non può aspettare un giocatore per tre anni prima che si formi e si pronto.



Pure io la vedo come te..la maglia pesa e anche lo stadio..

però capisco anche il discorso del buon [MENTION=2170]Djerry[/MENTION] che se ne intende di giocatori, effettivamente certi elementi non li devi MAI strapagare se vuoi fare l'affare..

Io spero in questo mercato potremo ragionare di più..

In ogni caso per me l'unico errore davvero evitabile è stato fiondarsi su Silva a inizio mercato a quel prezzo..andava preso prima il titolarissimo e poi il giovane...


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pure io la vedo come te..la maglia pesa e anche lo stadio..
> 
> però capisco anche il discorso del buon [MENTION=2170]Djerry[/MENTION] che se ne intende di giocatori, effettivamente certi elementi non li devi MAI strapagare se vuoi fare l'affare..
> 
> ...



Anche io condivido il pensiero di djerry però credo a volte si tenda a sottovalutare troppo il ruolo e il peso che a roma hanno i de rossi, i florenzi, i manolas.
Quando hai uno zoccolo duro ci puoi inserire giocatori nuovi e giovani. Lo scorso anno noi eravamo tabula rasa.
Aspetterei quindi quest'anno per valutare per bene e in modo più preciso il lavoro di mirabelli.
Nel milan sono passati ban basten, weah, baggio, savicevic, sheva, kaka, ibra ecc, ecc . Anni e anni di campioni e cicli che finivano e ripartivano ma avevamo sempre un minimo comune multiplo : maldini, baresi, costacurta, albertini, poi ambro, gattuso.
Non sottovalutiamo mai il ruolo e il peso di questi uomini, ancor prima che giocatori.
I magnanelli del sassuolo, i lucarelli del parma, i barzagli-chiellini-buffon alla juve : noi siamo ancora orfani di ambro-gattuso-abbiati e degli ultimi grandei leaders del milan.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Anche io condivido il pensiero di djerry però credo a volte si tenda a sottovalutare troppo il ruolo e il peso che a roma hanno i de rossi, i florenzi, i manolas.
> Quando hai uno zoccolo duro ci puoi inserire giocatori nuovi e giovani. Lo scorso anno noi eravamo tabula rasa.
> Aspetterei quindi quest'anno per valutare per bene e in modo più preciso il lavoro di mirabelli.
> Nel milan sono passati ban basten, weah, baggio, savicevic, sheva, kaka, ibra ecc, ecc . Anni e anni di campioni e cicli che finivano e ripartivano ma avevamo sempre un minimo comune multiplo : maldini, baresi, costacurta, albertini, poi ambro, gattuso.
> ...



Esatto, quoto tutto


----------



## The Ripper (8 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah...alla sua età suo padre era ben altro prospetto...onestamente...



ah sì... questo è poco ma sicuro. Grandissimo talento Patrick.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ah sì... questo è poco ma sicuro. Grandissimo talento Patrick.



Mi sale una rabbia pensare come da noi sia transitato malissimo..arrivato nel momento peggiore, col paragone impossibile con Ronaldo e un processo per stupro (a 20 anni) sulle spalle..

Peccato non averlo atteso..secondo me lui e Sheva avrebbero potuto fare grandi cose insieme


----------

